# PVC Conduit elbows through floor slab



## MARC (Oct 31, 2009)

question - is there a code NEC or ? that requires pvc conduit vertical penetrations to be wrapped and elbows to be minimun sch 80? This is through floor slabs on new concrete placement.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: PVC Conduit elbows through floor slab

This is not an NEC issue, maybe a design spec. See 352.10 and .12.


----------

